# Error viewing, copying, moving files..



## yuppicide (Jul 21, 2005)

We have most of our office machines running Windows XP Pro. We have two servers running (actually three but we don't need to concern ourselves with the third for my help here). One might be Windows 2000. One is Windows 2003 Small Business Server.

We had a problem viewing some files on the Windows 2000 server. Don't know how it happened. Couldn't view some stuff, couldn't even copy or move. Some folders I can't even open. I wanted to copy everything off our old server to the new one since it's faster and has over 400 gigs on it.

For the folders that won't open here is the message I get:

"\\edi\images\images\Season 2008\Album_2008_Son_Style_wo_supp_ref\Model Shoot PC is not accessable. You might not have permission to use this network resourse. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. Access is denied."

-- This never happened before. It just happened out of nowhere. I'm the most technical one in our office, so if someone else did something by mistake they wouldn't know what they did. All of our machines our users are setup as administrators.


Another problem:

Now in another folder that I can access there's a bunch of jpg's. If I double click them they will not open a preview image nor will they copy or move. They will delete though. When trying to copy they say:

"Cannot copy filename: Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use."

The drive I am writing to is our new server with over 400 gigs free. I've checked permissions in the security tab. Full Control is given to everyone. I took ownership of the folder with no luck also. I tried a program called Unlocker and it's not locked. I tried a program called MoveOnBoot, which moves files when you boot up, but it says "Access Is Denied".

I tried copying a folder that is called "Peppermint Bay - Missy" and it copies the folder itself, but not the files inside because of the copy error above. Now if I goto the folder on my new server and try to delete it, it won't even let me.


----------



## yuppicide (Jul 21, 2005)

One thing I have also tried is following the following instructions:


(1) Open Windows Explorer
(2) Go to Tools > Folder Options
(3) Click on the View tab
(4) Uncheck “Use simple file sharing”
(5) Click OK

(6) Find the folder that won’t let you in
(7) Right-click on it and choose Properties
(8) Click on the Security tab. You may see a user that the new system doesn’t recognise - I assume this was the old “you”
(9) Click on the Advanced button
(10) Click on the Owner tab
(11) Click your new user account, and check the “Replace owner on subcontainer and objects” box

You’ll get a perverse message saying something along the lines of “You don’t have permission to view the contents of this folder, but do you want to give yourself ownership and full access?” (!)

Click YES..

no luck.


----------



## yuppicide (Jul 21, 2005)

If anyone is following this thread, I'm still searching around for a solution, but here's some more information:

We're now using our new server for storage. The other day someone emailed me a PDF which I converted into JPG's of the individual pages. From there I named them and saved them on that new drive. Today I went and downloaded some graphics off the internet and stored them in another folder.

I figured since both of those folders contain related stuff because they're all new clothes we might make for 2009, I made a new folder called "New Development". I was going to copy both folders into that. One of the folders had no problems. The other folder (the pics that I converted from PDF) copied fine, but could not be deleted. So, now I am stuck with two copies of the same stupid folder and files on my drive.


----------

